# Please Rescue This Frame



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

No look frame deserves to be treated this way!

http://www.littleurl.net/6cc19b


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

He's in my town. He has posted it before on Ebay. 
I actually thin it's pretty cool he turned it into a fixie, but it's also sad to see a 595 relegated to that. Perhaps you should buy it since you seem to have the thick wallet around here...


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I figured I would spread the wealth. Latest project(KG 176) is consuming my time right now. The frame could possibly be repaired by Calfee in San Diego. I would need to see better pictures of the break. On my '08 there is actually a removable derailleur hanger so I am not sure what broke on this bike. It would make a nice single speed for $850(his stated reserve) if that's what someone was looking for. Parts involved are worth that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Would be worth fixing though if its doable, mast looks a bit on the short side though.


----------

